# Atmos speaker placement



## juszat (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone .
I just recently bought a house which has a finished dedicated home theater . I decided to set up an atmos 7.1.4 system . My questin related to the fact that this room has two separate recessed ceiling area .( see pictures attached) . The theater is 23 x 14x 7.5 feet( 8.5 feet in the recessed area ) my main seatng is min 13 max 16 feet from the screen . So what happens if the ceiling speakers needs to be mounted inside the recessed area or also what happens if the front height speaker is installed at the normal ceiling 7.5 feet) but the rear height is in the recessed area ( 8.5 feet) the fron recessed area starts 9.5 feet from the screen . The in ceiling speakers are KEF Ci200 rr THX concentric speakers with a very wide dispersion pattern .


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is your question about the difference that 7.5' versus 8.5' of ceiling could potential make with the output from the speakers? If so, the room EQ system in your AVR (Audyssey, YPAO, MCAC, etc) can effectively handle that by setting distance and delay. I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## juszat (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks i thinks that will help to find the optimal place for the speakers


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Dolby has lots and lots of information about speaker placement for different situations. Look for it on their web site. BUT... Atmos is not necessarily the best home theatere immersive sound format. You should also look at how speaker placement works for DTS:X and Auro-3D. My suggestion is to use speaker locations that can be made to "fit" within all 3 immersive sound formats.

Also, check Trinnov's web site when thinking about speaker locations... they support Solby, DTS and Auro-3D with their products and know people won't have 3 different sets of immersive speakers. So they discuss at length, ways to deal with speaker placements that can be the best choices for all 3 of the immersive sound formats.

Most immersive formats will have 1 pair of speakers more or less above the front L&R speakers. From there, you have to determine where the other 2 or 4 immersive speakers you add will be placed for the system to have good performance regardless of the type of soundtrack.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is the answer, from the people who wrote the book (literally).

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technol...tmos-home-theater-installation-guidelines.pdf

More good info:

https://www.audioholics.com/audio-t...loudspeaker-layouts/speaker-layouts-for-dts-x


----------

